# No Dolby Vision



## ScottNGibbs (May 22, 2020)

I haven't found a thread about this so maybe it's something I'm doing wrong, but I can't get anything to play in Dolby Vision even though I have the Tivo set to prefer Dolby Vision in the screen resolution setting.

Shows in Dolby Vision on Netflix say they're in HDR10.

Not sure if anyone else is having this issue? For more info: I have a Vizio P-Series Quantum, so it's capable of playing Dolby Vision. The Netflix app on the actual TV will play Dolby Vision. Thanks for any info you might have.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Have you checked the settings menu on your tivo stream? I have a similar problem except i cant get dolby atmos, but my dolby vision works great! in my case the doby atmos setting is greyed out and wont let me turn it on. maybe you can check your video setting and see if its some how turned off,otherwise you can call tivo support and see if they can help.


----------

